# What mini monster truck should i get



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

okay i know i have alot of topics on hear and the reason is i want to get a mini(1/18)Rc car/truck and i don't know which one to get. i want to hear your suggegtions i've heard a lot about the associated trucks and the duratrax trucks but is thier any other ones i should be looking for.Remember i need it for backyard bashing and on an outdoor track.(HAS TO BE OFF-ROAD).


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man you cant go wrong with associated they are the granddaddy of toy cars my man and you can get parts anywhere you are at everyone knows of associated


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

what about the minizilla is thier any probablems with that truck


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Do not get the minizilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozone (Feb 9, 2006)

Get the TE RC18T .. by far.. Team Associated... i just got back into it from years off.. had a RC18T for 3 days.. Friend at work sticks the same amount of money in my face that i gave for it.. So i sold it to him, 2 hours later this morning when i got off work i ordered another one and will have it wed... ya i could have said go ahead and buy your own but we are 100 miles from the nearst hobby shop.. Southern Oklahoma Sucks for RC cars/trucks..... I loved it in the 3 days i had it, i sold is mainly so i would know i would have a friend that would have one here. 
Good stuff.. 
LaterZ 
Ozone 

southernoklahoma.com home of dimebug


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Do not get the minizilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats wrong with the minizilla it kicks minimadness a$$


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Do not get the minizilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats wrong with the minizilla it kicks minimadness a$$


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

The mini LSt is not to bad its sure looks powerful


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey there ozone im from norman oklahoma how you doin?


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i have heard good things about the vendetta but im not sure because i am also looking at the mini LST and the rc18b


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

do not get the mini lst i just got one its very very slow u would think it would be fast with the two motors belive me its not fast


----------



## Ozone (Feb 9, 2006)

*Good here in Oklahoma... anyone else Okla?*



okracer said:


> hey there ozone im from norman oklahoma how you doin?


Doing great here... Got my second RC18T in 3 weeks and love it, first one i sold 3 days after i had it to a friend at work. Sure wish there were more down here in the southern oklahoma that were in to RC. 


Whats the thoughts on a Stampede for just goofin around and stuff at the lake and backyard/driveway and other areas? thinking of getting one of those cuz they are pretty good on price and alot of stuff out there for it...

Laterz 
Ozone 

http://www.southernoklahoma.com


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

Trust me go with the AE rc18t out of the box it is really fast I one with my stock rc18t


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

The Rc18t , mt is the fastest straight out of the box.The only problem is control. They are very hard to control with that much speed. The Kyosho Mini Inferno ST is te one with control. As far as making it faster? There are a lot of hopups out there to sweet'in it up. You then still have great control.
planet


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

good luck on your qwest. i own the m-lst, the rc18t and now the xray m18t. you get some good rtr bang for your buck with the rc18 series. but if you plan to race you may want to look at the xray truck. the vendetta does has some good buzz. 12mm whell hexes standard servo, but a big down side with a lot of peopel is the wheels are held on by a philips screw. ohh and the dtx electronics.


----------



## macnut (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Ronbeck, You didn't say anything about the m-lst. I'm looking at getting a 1/18 also. I was told that the m-lst was the fasttest out of the box.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

macnut the m-lst maybe the fastest 18th scale truck. but losi needs to fix some things before i would say to go that route. the ring and pinion gears are way too thin to handle the trucks stock power. mine was bought as a use roller and has some hop ups. so i dont have as many issues as others. i think the truck has the best potential out of all of them. 

the mini-t and mini-;st were all designed by a 3rd party company. and losi is trying to make it more losi quality with free gear and wheel upgrades. but it seems m-lsts have become hard to find. i think losi stoped production till they got a real fix for it.

if you have $200 for the rtr and another $100 ish for upgrades you will like it. but rims, bodies and tires are limited to losi parts at this time.


----------



## macnut (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Ronbeck, Thanks for the help. The shop I've been checking out has told me his shippment has been postponed until 4/20. Maybe they're making those upgrades. 
Thanks again,
Bryan


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bryan-

On the MLST, I put in the swaybar set and upgraded the connectors to Deans. From what I hear, there are problems with the stock connectors to the motors. I also upgraded to the MIP differential in the center (used the one for the Mini-T). I had to grind off some of the rear drive shaft to get it to fit, but it works much better than the stock diff.

Parma makes 2 bodies that I know of, one looks like an old pickup. I'm pretty happy with that one. The Losi website shows a couple new bodies too.

I've thrown the truck around pretty hard, no issues so far.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

definetly the mini LST. can't go wrong with team Losi.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

*MINI LST*


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mini LST are OK. I played with one for a couple of mins. (or about how long a battery lasted) it was fun but I dont see myself getting on anytime soon. but I am not saying anything bad about it. just not my thing, But as for how the truck is built it is a tank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RacingWidow00 (Mar 6, 2006)

My first truck is a Losi mini-t and I really wish now I had bought a RC18T or B...much faster out of the box and the set-up just seems better.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RC18 any of them!!! MLST does not have long run time with the two motors. Vendeta Is super fast with a IB1200 6 cell pack but tires wear out real fast on any paved surface.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

actually, if you have a mini racing class, associated is the way to go. rc18b is probably the fastest and best racer out of the box. but for straight up bashing, like i plan to do, i'm sticking with the mini lst!


----------



## gt3911 (May 31, 2006)

Looks like the RC18 and the xray MT run Sub C cells is that right? can they fit he larger cells like 3700's?? or higher? or even 2400's?


----------



## packhntr (Mar 16, 2004)

If you are looking to race "stadium" style trucks, then the RC18.....otherwise the Losi MLST is the way to go. I have both and they both have their pluses and minuses. Mainly with the MLST, you need to boil the f/r diffs before you even think of runnin it, install a mini-t ball diff in the center and the dual pad slipper. Lube the f/r diff with AE Black Grease and DO NOT add to much moter. If you do, you wiil blow the diffs quick!! Also, DO NOT add a center locker...this too will destroy the f/r diffs. The main problem so far has been the plastic pinion used in the diffs....the ring gear has been holding up. Until someone comes up with metal diffs, don't go crazy with the power.


----------

